# Caffe Apropos



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Caffe' Apropos is committed to doing everything we can to provide top quality products and promote the wonderful experience of a true European Espresso Bar. Our unique position as a roaster-retailer makes us a valuable resource for more than just great coffee. We have a fantastic venue from baked goods to hot soups and sandwiches. Be sure to visit our wine boutique and choose from a fantastic selection of great wines & beers from around the world.

We never compromise our standards, and neither should you. You can be certain that the products and services offered to you are consistently outstanding.

More...


----------

